# New Outback Owner



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

we just bought our first outback it is model 25rss - we can't wait to use it. we look forward to advise or recommendations you might have.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome 4beeps to the wonderful world of Outbackers.com








Congrats on your 25rss! Here's to a wonderful maiden voyage.
Best of luck and Happy Outbacking


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

4beeps said:


> we just bought our first outback it is model 25rss - we can't wait to use it. we look forward to advise or recommendations you might have.


 Welcome aboard!







Congratulations on your new TT!









Eric


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS









WELCOME TO THE CLUB


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the site!!!

Where are you from?

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and congrats on the new Outback.

Any questions, just ask us, any experiences that might help others, don't hesitate to share.

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 4beeps!
















to Outbackers

And Congrats on your new 25rss! 









Where are you all from?









Post often and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHOO!!!! ANOTHER OUTBACKER AND ANOTHER 25RSS!!!

Welcome to the tribe, 4beeps!!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

A big Welcome! You're gonna love it.
Chabbie


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome 4beeps!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! That's a really popular floorplan, you're going to love it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome! Another 25RSS yeaa !


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add a big WELCOME from the Great State of Texas!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers.com *


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Congratulation and Welcome to the best Website ever


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and nice choice of camper


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

We too have a 25RSS and just love it, and can't wait for Spring so we can take it out again. Have fun with your new camper!

Kent


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome to the greatest adventure you could hope for.....while your choice in TT is great, it really has been this forum that has made the difference for us. Between ideas for mods, rallys and general information, you'll have a ball!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback! This site is just full of great ideas & advice...I've learned tons here, and I'm sure you will too! Enjoy!!


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome 4beeps!

Let the camping begin.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome 4beeps to the best forum on the web!

Post often, ask questions.

We're a friendly bunch!

Dan


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

4beeps said:


> we just bought our first outback it is model 25rss - we can't wait to use it. we look forward to advise or recommendations you might have.


We purchased a 25RSS and we love it.....welcome to the club


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya bought in April and you just now found us?









Glad you finally did!


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome...we have a 25RSS as well and LOVE IT


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll add another welcome from Texas!

We've had a blast with our 25RSS and love it. First thing we did was put a memory foam topper on the queen slide mattress. DD says the bunks are comfortable so we left them alone. There are lots of other good ideas on this website.

Haven't camped since Oct 6th and I'm planning our next escape on Feb 9th, if the weather cooperates.

Have fun!


----------

